# Άρμανσμπεργκ ή Άρμανσπεργκ;



## nickel (Apr 15, 2012)

Έγινε προ ημερών η σχετική πλάκα όταν ο Άρης Σπηλιωτόπουλος αναφέρθηκε στη συναίνεση που πέτυχαν τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα στην περίπτωση του νόμου για τα ΑΕΙ και είπε ότι τέτοια συναίνεση επιτυγχάνεται πρώτη φορά «από την εποχή της αντιβασιλείας του Άρμστρονγκ προ Όθωνα». Έσπευσαν όλοι να του θυμίσουν ότι τον αντιβασιλέα τον έλεγαν Άρμανσμπεργκ. Επισήμως ήταν ο πρόεδρος του Συμβουλίου της Αντιβασιλείας που άσκησε την εξουσία στην Ελλάδα μέχρι την ενηλικίωση του Όθωνα. Στη Νεότερη και Σύγχρονη Ιστορία της Γ΄ Γυμνασίου (2ος τόμος) που κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο διαβάζω: «Τα τρία κύρια μέλη της [επιτροπής] ήταν ο Άρμανσμπεργκ, πρωθυπουργός και υπουργός *Εντερικών*, ο Μάουρερ, αρμόδιος για την εκπαίδευση, τη δικαιοσύνη και την εκκλησία, και ο Χάιντεκ, υπεύθυνος για τις ένοπλες δυνάμεις». (Ωραίο το τυπογραφικό, ελπίζω να είναι μόνο στο .doc και όχι και στο τυπωμένο βιβλίο.)

Έγραψε σχετικά με το σπηλιωτοπουλικό ο Σαραντάκος (Η αντιβασιλεία του Άρμστρονγκ και άλλα προαπριλιάτικα μεζεδάκια) ενώ χτες ο Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος τιτλοφόρησε το άρθρο του στα Νέα «Ο Άρμανσμπεργκ στη Βουλή». Είναι στη μόδα ο Βαβαρός. Οπότε να γράψω κι εγώ την απορία μου: τελικά είναι Άρμανσμπεργκ ή Άρμανσπεργκ (με -_π_- και όχι -_μπ_-);

Να σας καταθέσω τα ευρήματά μου:
Στη γερμανική Wikipedia η οικογένεια είναι Armansperg ή Armansberg, οπότε ίσως αυτή είναι και η απάντηση: διαλέξτε και πάρτε.
Ο θυρεός της οικογένειας εκεί (και εδώ αποκάτω) γράφει Armansberg.
Όμως ο ίδιος ο Ιωσήφ Λουδοβίκος (Joseph Ludwig) φαίνεται να είναι *Armansperg* και έτσι λέει και η πλάκα που θα δείτε εδώ. 
Τα γκουγκλοβιβλία τον έχουν _Joseph Ludwig von Armansperg_, αλλά στα ελληνικά μόνο δυο-τρία έχουν _Άρμανσπεργκ_ (το ένα είναι η ιστορία του Μαρκεζίνη).
Ο Πάπυρος δεν έχει λήμμα (ή εγώ πρέπει να αλλάξω γυαλιά). Στο λήμμα του Όθωνα έχει _Άρμανσμπεγκ_ αλλά στο λήμμα _Αντιβασιλεία_ έχει _Άρμανσπεργκ_.
Ο Δρανδάκης έχει _*Άρμανσπεργκ*_ και σ' αυτό το Λεξικό του 1861 βρίσκουμε το εξελληνισμένο *Αρμανσπέργης*.
Στο διαδίκτυο τα -_μπ_- είναι (χοντρικά) δεκαπλάσια από τα -_π_- αλλά στη Βικιπαίδεια είναι *Άρμανσπεργκ* (στον τίτλο, και ανάκατα στο κείμενο).

Τελικά, με τέτοια ανακάτεμα, καλά έγραψαν ότι ήταν υπουργός εντερικών... Ή μήπως είχε δίκιο ο Σπηλιωτόπουλος που τον έκανε Άρμστρονγκ;


----------



## sarant (Apr 15, 2012)

Καλημέρα, χρόνια πολλά.

Κι εγώ έχω δει το -περγκ, αλλά ετυμολογικά αν το πάμε δεν πρέπει να είναι -μπεργκ, -berg, βουνό;


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2012)

Ναι, ξέχασα να προσθέσω ότι θα περιμένω τον γερμανοδίφη της παρέας να μας το ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2012)

Στη γερμανική βίκη είναι Armansperg. Η βίκη παραπέμπει και σε αναλυτικό βιογραφικό από ψηφιοποιημένο μεγάλο βιβλίο γερμανικών βιογραφιών.

Η ιστορία δεν τελειώνει όμως εδώ. Στα νότια γερμανικά η εναλλαγή των p/b και t/d είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη. Επομένως, μπορεί να γραφόταν -perg αλλά να προφερόταν -berg. Μπορεί όμως και όχι... :) Θα έτεινα λοιπόν να αποδεχτώ την προφορά όπως μας παραδίδεται, ανατρέχοντας π.χ. σε ΦΕΚ της πρώτης εποχής του Όθωνα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ανατρέχοντας π.χ. σε ΦΕΚ της πρώτης εποχής του Όθωνα.


Άρα πάμε πάλι εδώ, ή κατευθείαν εδώ, και διαβάζουμε (στη σελίδα 3):
*GRAF VON ARMANSPERG* 
και
*Ο Κόμης ΑΡΜΑΝΣΠΕΡΓ*

Με τα χρόνια, μαζί με το Γ, σκλήρυνε και το Π...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2012)

Χμμμ... Άσχημη φάμπρικα άνοιξα. Από το ΦΕΚ τελικά ίσως δεν βγαίνει εύκολα συμπέρασμα, ιδίως αν σκεφτούμε ότι ο Έιδεκ προφέρεται Χάιντεκ... Ίσως καλύτερα από άλλα κείμενα της εποχής...


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά κοίτα τα ευρήματα για *Άρμανσπεργ*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2012)

Μα τα είδα, και δεδομένου ότι το -g στο τέλος σίγουρα δεν είναι -γ, απορώ και για το αν το -p προφερόταν -π ή -μπ που εξελληνίστηκε σε π- --αλλιώς, πόθεν όλα τα -μπ;

Θα ήθελα να κρατήσω ακόμη μια επιφύλαξη, μήπως βρω την προέλευση του ονόματος.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 15, 2012)

Συντάσσομαι απόλυτα με την τελική άποψη του Δρα. Είναι σαφές ότι στα ΦΕΚ της εποχής το όνομα του κόμη μεταγράφεται με βάση τους αυστηρότατους κανόνες της εποχής που επιτάσσουν τον εξοβελισμό οποιουδήποτε βαρβαρικού φθόγγου. Πράγματι, δεν είναι δυνατό να υπάρχει "γ" στο τέλος. Οπότε, τα ερωτηματικά για το "π" εξακολουθούν να υφίστανται: εξελληνισμός ή πιστή στο πρωτότυπο μεταγραφή;

Όπως το ζαλίζουμε, στο τέλος θα δικαιωθεί ο μπουρνουζοπετσέτας με τον "Άρμστρονγκ" και θα μας πάει όλους ποδήλατο...


----------



## sarant (Apr 15, 2012)

Ο Μήτσος δεν θα έλεγε -μπεργκ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2012)

Αυτή ήταν η άποψή μου σε μια ιδιωτική ανταλλαγή μηνυμάτων με τον δόκτορα. Ότι με τη επίδραση των ξενόφερτων -_μπεργκ_ και -_μπουργκ_ (ασχέτως ετυμολογίας) θα ήταν δύσκολο να μείνει αυτό το -_περγκ_.

Να προσθέσω ότι υποψιάζομαι και αλλαγή από [sp] σε [zb].


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2012)

Στο άρθρο της γερμανικής βίκης για την οικογένεια του Αρμανκάπως, όπου παρέπεμψε (μετά θυρεού) εξαρχής ο Νίκελ, γράφει:

Erstmals urkundlich erwähnt wurde das Geschlecht im Jahre 1221 mit _Wernhardus und Wernherus frateres de Armansberge_. Mit dem ebenfalls ab dem 13. Jahrhundert erscheinenden Ritter _Sybotto Armansperger_, Truchsess der bayerischen Grafen von Kirchberg, begann die Stammreihe. 

Δηλαδή:

Ο οίκος αναφέρεται πρώτη φορά το 1221 με τους Wernhardus und Wernherus frateres de Armansberge. Επίσης τον 13ο αιώνα αναφέρεται ο ιππότης Sybotto Armansperger, Truchsess (κατά τη βίκη, ανάλογο του αγγλικού Seneschal) του βαυαρού κόμη von Kirchberg από τον οποίο αρχίζει το γενεαλογικό τους δέντρο.

Άρα η γραφή με b/p είναι, ας το πούμε έτσι, κάπως χαλαρή εξαρχής.

Τείνω να πιστέψω ότι μετά τις ενδογερμανικές γλωσσικές διαμάχες στα τέλη του 18ου και το "γράφουμε όπως ακούμε ή όχι" (είχα αναφέρει εδώ την περίπτωση με το teutsch/deutsch) η οικογένεια (ή ίσως η βαυαρική γραφειοκρατία, ποιος να ξέρει χωρίς πολύ ψάξιμο) αποφάσισε να γράφει το όνομα όπως ακουγόταν και όχι ετυμολογικά. Αλλά κι αυτό το ίσως δεν μας λέει πώς μπορεί να ακουγόταν στα ελληνικά το όνομα του κόμη (που, ας μην ξεχνάμε, τον σούταρε γρήγορα ο Όθωνας).

Με τα σημερινά μας πρότυπα πάντως, αφού δεν συνηθίζουμε (ακόμη :)) να ψάχνουμε πώς ακούγονταν τότε/κάποτε τα ξένα ονόματα, πιο λογική μου φαίνεται η απόδοση Άρμανσπεργκ και δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε "καθιερωμένη" τη γραφή με -μπ (που όπως σωστά γράφει ο Νίκελ, ίσως προήλθε από προφορικό Άρμανζμπεργκ).


----------



## Earion (May 2, 2012)

Ο κόμης Ιωσήφ Λουδοβίκος τα κατάφερε να μπερδέψει όχι μόνο εμάς αλλά και τους ιστορικούς για το πώς πρέπει να γράφεται το όνομά του.

Ο Καρολίδης τον αναφέρει *Άρμανσβεργ* μόνο την πρώτη φορά, κι έπειτα : *Άρμανσπεργ*.
Ο Τρύφων Ευαγγελίδης (_Ιστορία του Όθωνος, βασιλέως της Ελλάδος, 1832-1862_): την πρώτη φορά *Άρμανσβερ *(Armansberg), κι έπειτα: *Άρμανσπεργ*.
Ο Παπαρρηγόπουλος, εντελώς απρόσεκτος, και *Άρμανσβεργ*, και *Άρμανσβεργκ*, και *Άρμανσπεργ *(η τελευταία εκδοχή, είναι η αλήθεια, εμφανίζεται περισσότερες φορές).
Ο Γεώργιος Ασπρέας (_Πολιτική ιστορία της νεωτέρας Ελλάδος, 1821-1928_) άλλοτε *Άρμανσπεργ*, άλλοτε *Άρμανσμπεργ*.
Ο Επαμεινώνδας Κυριακίδης (_Ιστορία του συγχρόνου ελληνισμού, 1832-1892, από της ιδρύσεως του βασιλείου της Ελλάδος μέχρι των ημερών μας_): *Άρμανσπεργ*.

Οι νεότεροι είναι πιο προσεκτικοί: ο Ανδρέας Σκανδάμης (_Σελίδες πολιτικής ιστορίας και κριτικής: η τριακονταετία της βασιλείας του Όθωνος, 1832-1862_) *Άρμανσπεργκ*. Ο Μαρκεζίνης (_Πολιτική ιστορία της νεωτέρας Ελλάδος_) και ο Διονύσιος Κόκκινος (_Ιστορία της νεωτέρας Ελλάδος_), το ίδιο. 

Στην _Ιστορία του Ελληνικού Έθνους_ (της Εκδοτικής Αθηνών), τόμ. 13, οι συγγραφείς (Ιωάννης Πετρόπουλος και Αικατερίνη Κουμαριανού) επανέρχονται στο : *Άρμανσμπεργκ*.

Στις μαρτυρίες της εποχής, ο Μακρυγιάννης άκουγε (και έγραφε) : *τον Αρμασμπέρη*, ο Κολοκοτρώνης (διά χειρός Τερτσέτη) : *Αρμανσπέργ*, στις επιστολές που έστελνε η βασίλισσα Αμαλία στον πατέρα της οι εκδότες μεταφέρουν (πιστεύω με ακρίβεια) το όνομα : *Άρμανσπεργκ*.

Σε ένα από τα πρώτα πρώτα νεοελληνικά μυθιστορήματα, με τίτλο «Ο ζωγράφος» (γραμμένο μεταξύ 1837–1841 και δημοσιευμένο το 1842 στην Κωνσταντινούπολη), ο συγγραφέας Γρηγόριος Παλαιολόγος γράφει: Ο κόμης *Αρμεσβέργης*, με δασεία.​

Μετά από όλα αυτά εγώ τι να πω; Κλίνω προς το Άρμανσπεργκ, απλά και μόνο επειδή με παρασέρνει η πλειοψηφία.


----------

